# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Adeguamento a soli fni IVA

## King of Money

Ciao a tutti, 
vi è mai capitato che il programma di calcolo degli studi di settore effettui il solo adeguamento ai fini IVA e non ai fini IRPEF/IRAP ? 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Acc..... questa mi mancava ... a me non è mai capitato .....   :Confused:     

> Ciao a tutti, 
> vi è mai capitato che il programma di calcolo degli studi di settore effettui il solo adeguamento ai fini IVA e non ai fini IRPEF/IRAP ? 
> Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi correggo ... mi è capitato .... !!  :Big Grin:  
E' una anomalia che può accadere nel settore del commercio. 
I ricavi minimi o puntuali non sono identici ai fini dell'Iva e redditi.
Ma non mi chiedere perchè .....  :Confused:   
ciao    

> Acc..... questa mi mancava ... a me non è mai capitato .....

----------


## King of Money

> Mi correggo ... mi &#232; capitato .... !!  
> E' una anomalia che pu&#242; accadere nel settore del commercio. 
> I ricavi minimi o puntuali non sono identici ai fini dell'Iva e redditi.
> Ma non mi chiedere perch&#232; .....   
> ciao

  Grazie innanzitutto per la risposta. 
Ma l'arcano resta insoluto !  
Ammesso che sia un problema di ricarico insufficiente rispetto a quello medio settoriale, quest'ultimo comunque crea una base imponibile aggiuntiva (maggior ricavo per maggior margine) che deve determinare un allineamento anche reddituale o no ? 
Confermo che il caso oggetto del quesito riguarda il commercio al dettaglio di biancheria, quindi ci troviamo come ambito da circoscrivere. 
Il problema &#232; perch&#232; lo SdS adegua solo l'IVA che &#232; il derivato di un calcolo. Solo un'aliquota maggiore della massima, potrebbe generare un risultato incrementale di sola IVA. 
Incomprensibile !!! 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'unico motivo per cui riesco a "spiegarmi" tale fattispecie è che i ricavi puntuali siano di valore diverso per Iva e per redditi (ad ese., 100 per Iva e 90 per redditi: se io ho avuto 95 sono congruo solo ai fini dei redditi, ma non ai fini Iva).
Ripeto che anche a me sembra una cosa strana, ma tant'è. 
ciao   

> Grazie innanzitutto per la risposta. 
> Ma l'arcano resta insoluto !  
> Ammesso che sia un problema di ricarico insufficiente rispetto a quello medio settoriale, quest'ultimo comunque crea una base imponibile aggiuntiva (maggior ricavo per maggior margine) che deve determinare un allineamento anche reddituale o no ? 
> Confermo che il caso oggetto del quesito riguarda il commercio al dettaglio di biancheria, quindi ci troviamo come ambito da circoscrivere. 
> Il problema è perchè lo SdS adegua solo l'IVA che è il derivato di un calcolo. Solo un'aliquota maggiore della massima, potrebbe generare un risultato incrementale di sola IVA. 
> Incomprensibile !!! 
> Saluti

----------

